# Cool looking blue shrimp



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thought I would share my cool blue boy.... and yes his eyes really are red.
He is Caridina....not a Neo like Blue Pearl. I am actively breeding these cool guys, have some babies already 

They will be going into my new custom made square nano tanks that I am setting up for dedicated breedings.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ohh isnt he pretty! Very neat eyes also! u must be excited to have some new tanks set up too


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow what a cool shrimp


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice - how many of these do you have.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Ricki, I have about 10 of them right now, some are red and some blue. I have babies in both red and blue. This species does come in both colors, but I KNOW I didn't have any red ones when I first got them, so Im thinking they are like the blonde/blue tigers, you get a mix of both but they all have the ability to throw both colors. 

The blues are very much like Blue Pearls...very hard to tell the difference and the only reason I snapped up this pic was because he was flitting around the tank like he had lost something....yeah a lady friend  When I downloaded the pics I noticed the red eyes, so took a look at the others and even the red ones have red eyes....

Im hoping to up the population so that I can get a good amount before sharing any


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

That's a cool shrimp!

Do you think they are tigers?
Red eyes is a very interesting feature.

You can call them 'bloody eyed' shrimp. That can draw more attention to that type


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

No they are NOT tigers....they are related to them, but a different type of shrimp. Both are Caridina.
Yes the blood red eyes are very interesting.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Call them "bloody eyed blue tiger shrimps" ...WOW that sounds...long....


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

*Female is Berried!!!*

update: Just saw this morning that one of my females is berried. I dosed this tank with Mosura Eros twice last week, so maybe it worked or maybe it was just the male who talked nicely to her  Will be eagerly watching her from now on....so 4 weeks from today, should be the due date give or take a day.

Yahoo!!!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Very cool looking shrimp Anna!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks...I just found another female berried, so now have 2 of them!


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

no pictures?


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice looking shrimp Ana but really....you HAVE GOT TO GET A NEW CAMERA...your shots are....ahem, could use a little focus !!!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep, my camera skills are just not mean't to be. I can photograph a horse trotting around an arena at full clip but a frigging shrimp....yazaa! 

Sorry but the pics will just have to wait. Im moving everyone to new tanks soon so maybe once they are nicely settled in there it will be easier to try to take half decent pics.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

use your betta containers put the shrimp in with the container floating in the tank so little to no stress for shrimp. Turn on flash and step back half a meter. press the shoot button HALF WAY so that your camera auto focus's and then you may hear a beep then press it all the way. Don't crop pics just post your pictures would turn out way better.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK will try that. I have tried and tried to take pics of my new flower head mosura but only get fuzzy unfocused shots that show NOTHING! 

Will need to practise a bit, so hold on ....pictures will be forthcoming!


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

With flash it captures images fast so even with shaky hands it won't make it fuzzy. This method works for any camera. I'll pull out my super old camera if I can find it and do the same. There shouldn't be any reason to not be able to take clearer pics. The camera you have is even better than the old camera I have which I will dig up.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks for the tip - gonna try that - and see how it works - do you have an overhead lamp focused on the container ?



Jiang604 said:


> use your betta containers put the shrimp in with the container floating in the tank so little to no stress for shrimp. Turn on flash and step back half a meter. press the shoot button HALF WAY so that your camera auto focus's and then you may hear a beep then press it all the way. Don't crop pics just post your pictures would turn out way better.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

novice said:


> Thanks for the tip - gonna try that - and see how it works - do you have an overhead lamp focused on the container ?


It would help. More internal light and you won't need to use flash.
Found my ancient digi cam just needa find a compact flash card. Its a Kodak DX3900. I can't stand using it. Even opening it takes forever and the functions are ridiculously simple.


----------



## aquaticlurker (Mar 21, 2011)

*breeding?*

do you really breed ur own stock....?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes I DO breed a lot of my own stock! I also import new stock to keep upgrading what I already have and sell to other people who are looking for these shrimps. I have brought a lot of new shrimps to GTA that were not in stores here which a lot of people are very grateful for. 

In this shrimps particular case I bought the originals in PA and put them in a tank with my other blue shrimps, it wasn't until recently that I moved a lot of my shrimp tanks around and cleaned some out because I was selling the tanks (had custom shrimp tanks made) that I realised I had quite a few of these blue and red shrimps. At first I thought they were blue pearls but they are not! They are in fact a Caridina shrimp.

Those are the pics I grabbed of the biggest one I could find. I now have several females berried, and quite a few young ones in both blue and red.

I am not great at taking pictures as we all know, so until they get moved into their new home I won't be disturbing the females to take pictures of them. 
I will try what Frank suggested once I have the new tank setup maybe then I can get better pics of the females and babies.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

************
i know u dont breed your own stock, so stop pretending.
u call urself an importer. but u know your not.
***************

Aquaticlurker: I don't know what you are insinuating, but I don't care for your tone! 

Here is a list of what I do currently " breed "

Orange eyed blue tigers, Super Tigers, Yellows, Greens, 
Blue Pearls, Blue Caridina, Sulawesi Cardinals, Blue Leg Posos, Taiwan Fire Reds, Black Tigers, 
Red Tigers, Crystal Reds, Crystal Blacks, in all grades, Mosura's both Black and Red, Snow white Bees, Blue Bees, Bumbleberry Bees, CPO's, Markmorebs.

Is that " enough for you" ?


----------

